# Adults who ride ponies



## minesadouble (26 September 2008)

Make me feel better! Following on from my post in hunting Forum I have decided to keep my daughter's outgrown 13.2hh for myself.
My own horse is getting on and is a bit stiff behing (as well as being an awkward old mule!) and my initial plan was to sell my daughter's 13.2 (she has a new 14.2 pony) and buy a new horse for myself.
In the meantime however I have been riding the 13.2 and thoroughly enjoying him. I can't ride every day due to working 3 days a week and having a 1 year old baby.
I have decided rather than go through the double trauma of looking for a new horse and of parting with our 13.2 who is is a lovely genuine, tough and honest little chap I will keep him  for myself.
He is a 13.2hh chunky N/F cross and I am 5'6 and 9st - he carries me fine, I like riding him and he has done so much for my daughter's riding and been so succesful competing it would break our hearts to sell him - this means we can keep him forever and by the time he is twenty (fingers crossed he will still be with us) my youngest will be 7 and can potter about on him. I also can't really justify buying a new horse for myself when I can only ride a few times a week.
So it is really a win win situation - just need people to make feel better about being an adult with a 13.2hh pony!


----------



## JoBo (26 September 2008)

Good for you! What the point of buying an unknown pony when you already have such a good neddy!

My Mum also rides a pony, here she is riding her Fjord Badger:


----------



## Twinkletoes (26 September 2008)

Yay! Sounds a lovely pony. Well, Im nearly 10st, 5'6 and hunt my 14.1hh NF gelding, have done since he was 5. Size in this case, lol, doesnt matter. If a horse (or pony more to the point) can comforatbly carry the weight, and you enjoy him, then go for it! You'll have more fun and laughs than many many people outhorsing themselves and careering around the hunting field a bag of nerves. Good luck! x


----------



## Twinkletoes (26 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Good for you! What the point of buying an unknown pony when you already have such a good neddy!

My Mum also rides a pony, here she is riding her Fjord Badger:






[/ QUOTE ]


Not sidetracking too much from original post but What a Gorgeous Fjord. Stunning.


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (26 September 2008)

i am 5'6 and about 8 and half stone my pony is 12hand section a stallion ! in the last two weeks i have done a full mornings cubbing, showjumping and dressage  on him ! ponies are great !


----------



## Jennypenny (26 September 2008)

I am an adult that owns and rides a pony. He is 4 and only 14hh. I have owned since a yearling and he has not grown to the size they said he would (15hh) But he is a little star and I love him to bits. To be honest I am so used to him now I find really strange when I get back on horses. Ponies are so easy to do and so much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## StarFell (26 September 2008)

I'm 5'8, 21 this November and I have a 13.3hh fell. Wouldn't swap him for the world


----------



## Arabelle (26 September 2008)

I am a forty plus mum and I ride a finely made 13.3 pony (arabxwelsh).  We have been hugely successful in endurance, beating horses to the line in racing finishes.   Heart isn't measured in hands.
A


----------



## Sprout (26 September 2008)

I am riding my daughter's previous pony, a chunky 13.2hh NF, he is perfectly able to cope with my weight and I love riding him, so like you, it means I can keep him forever.


----------



## dotty1 (26 September 2008)

I am 40, 5ft 4 and approx 9stone.  I have 2 x 14.1 ponies, (Black and chestnut in sig) ,one I have had 18 years now.  They are lots of fun, and very easy to keep (Cheap too).  I have competed unaffilliated against adults on horses and its never been a problem.  Why buy an unknown horse when you can keep the one you love!!


----------



## christi (26 September 2008)

my pony is 14.2hh , and im 5ft4 and in my mid 30s, and would not swap her for anything                                    
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kizzywiz (26 September 2008)

I am 5'1", over 40!! &amp; own a 13hh Welsh Sec C, she's now 18, I've owned her since she was 4, we've done everything together, sj, xc, ode &amp; now concentrate on dressage as she has soundness issues, we've been to the Trailblazers dressage champs twice, the second time in the elementary section, I was proud of her &amp; proud to be there.  I also have a 14hh Welsh X, we've done loads too, had a little foray into BD last year, &amp; my sj trainer is encouraging me to affiliate her for next season, will be pretty cool having a 14hh grade c showjumper!!  Honestly, if you are happy, who cares about other people, I do get a little tired of the "When are you going to get yourself a proper horse?" comments, but just ignore them as I am too busy doing stuff.


----------



## Banjo (26 September 2008)

i am 40, 5ft 10 and i ride a 14hh pony. I look a bit bundled up with clothes lol







glad you are recycling your daughters pony. Hope you have great fun together


----------



## pamandratty (26 September 2008)

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!! keep the pony and have fun, too many riders scared wittless by being over horsed. I will soon be old enough to get a pension and I ride connemaras, all under 14.2, I win show jumping clases and hunt all day.  Have fun and be safe.


----------



## missshell (26 September 2008)

I ride my friends fell ponies.They range from 13.1-13.3. great fun! Im 28.


----------



## FinellaGlen (26 September 2008)

I am in my mid 40s and I ride a 13.3 hh pony (the one in my sig).  I had a brilliant lesson on her today and my instructor said that she was a super pony.  I think she is too


----------



## Erray (26 September 2008)

I'm 6ft and ride a 14.1hh highland


----------



## golddustsara (26 September 2008)

Yay I'm 5ft 8 and ride a 15hh overgrown pony. Woo to adults on ponies!!!!


----------



## SunSmile (26 September 2008)

I'm 24 and about 5ft 4 and ride my 13.2 Sec C. Love her to bits and she is so much fun, much more entertaining than a horse!!!


----------



## jubum (26 September 2008)

I turned 40 recently and I ride my 13.1 welsh x .  She is so much fun .  So go for it


----------



## ickelshadow (26 September 2008)

5'5, 9.5-10st  and Shadow was approx 14.1h, not chunky type at all, pics below


----------



## pocket (26 September 2008)

I'm 4'11 and had my pony Flyer a 14.2 sect D for 12 years until he passed on, will def get another pony at some point.  We competed in dressage, one day events, hunted and affil showing!  Ponies are great


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (27 September 2008)

Arabelle, I love that: heart isn't measured in hands. Says it all x


----------



## BankEndRescue (27 September 2008)

I'm 37 and 5'5" my own horse is 17.2hh but I still school my daughters 13.2hh NF during the day and she is great fun...just enjoy your pony !!!


----------



## rara007 (27 September 2008)

Im 10 stone, 5'4 and ride anything from 13.3 cobby, to 13 hand LW


----------



## minesadouble (27 September 2008)

Thanks so much for all of your positive responses - couldn't get on pooter till now as daughter has been hogging it!
I feel so much better about my decision now - all piccies are lovely and none of you look big on your ponios - you may have even inspired me to compete on him too - am dying to get started on him now!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also love the quote about heart not being measured in hands.


----------



## teapot (27 September 2008)

I'm 5ft 11 and ride anything from 13.2 upwards 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Nfs are my current ride


----------



## ttt (28 September 2008)

Loads of adults ride ponies, especially Foresters.
Go have fun!!!


----------



## Tia (29 September 2008)

Well I don't know how many horses I own, but the mature ones are all Quarter Horses; bit of an in-joke as many QHs are not actually horses.  The tallest QH I own is 15.2hh, however the rest are all between 14hh and 15hh and that's what I ride.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ponies, in my opinion, are far superior to horses.  Their minds are amazing, they are smart, they are quirky, they can be naughty, they are very often zippy little things; quite simply, they are everything you could wish for.


----------

